# rate my tanks



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

1st tank is my 15 gal housing:3 mollies
2nd tank is my 5 gallon housing: nothing but soon to get a betta
3rd tank is my 10 gal housing: 5 guppies, 2 cories, 2 ADF and 1 female betta


----------



## 4shi (Feb 25, 2012)

They look okay, but bamboo is not an underwater plant. They might rot in a few weeks, i'd get them out and pot them or whatever. Unfortunatelly, just for business, sellers often give you non-underwater plants, like that. It's pretty sad, I also heard that sometimes they sell poisonous plants! Always read about what you get first! Anyways they really look cool My rate is 8/10, 1 cos of the bamboo, and 1 cos i love backgrounds. But the way you decorated it is awesome.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not a fan of mollies in less than 20 gallons, but the first tank is definitely my favourite in terms of scaping. The bamboo stalks with their leaves above water should be ok, but the ones with their leaves inside the water are going to rot. It looks lovely for the moment, though.

I don't really like the orangey-ness of the second one, but I think it would look good with a blue betta to set it off.

The third one, I do like (I love dark substrates), BUT I want to take points off for the tall plastic plants in the front. I would move them further back and have some small, live ones in the front. I also take points off for only having two cories, and on what I'd judge to be a cory-innappropriate substate. I would take points off for overstocking, but that would make me the world's biggest hypocrite.


----------

